# Old School Rockford Fosgate Power 150a1 Amp Mono Block



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121628694994?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

